

Making of Second Reality / Future Crew - subsystem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIIBRr31DIU

======
guiambros
This is awesome.

I grew up to the sound of Panic and Second Reality, frequently staying up all
night trying to download the latest from nic.funet.fi, using a crazily
overloaded 64Kbps bitnet<->internet gateway for the entire state, and then
transfer the last mile via my (then) "ultra fast" 1200bps dial-up.

I haven't been following the demoscene lately, but there are some folks still
doing amazing things. The last that I saw was fr-041_debris, developed by
Farbrausch, and announced during Breakpoint 2007: <http://j.mp/11ETcY0>

